# TTC for 7 horrible years, told about FF just today #



## Bexmonkey (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello to all who read this post.  My reason for registering is the need to reach out and find friends who are also living with the trauma and limbo of infertility.  For 7 years my nearest and dearest have all had families while I have failed every month apart from two, 3 years ago. PG for 3 months but failed and again mc 3 months later.  Oh, I could go on and on... buts thats enough for now.  Looking forward to making friends and recieving and giving support on our journey.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and welcome to ff 

you have come to the right place for support and understanding 

please take a look around the boards and post where you feel comfortable 

 and 

love
suzie x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Bexmonkey

Welcome to Fertility Friends.

I'm sure you wont be disappointed with the friendship and community spirit you find on here hun.  I'm sorry you've had such a terrible time, it must have been very hard for you.  Many of us will be able to relate to your whole family achieving families of their own whilst you struggle on fruitlessly yourself.  I certainly can 

Have a good look around the boards hun and see what perhaps best fits your circumstances.  There's a newbies chat in the chat room on a Friday night and it would be good to see you there if you can make it.

Take care, I promise you wont look back now you've found us! 

Amanda xx


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi there

I just wanted to say "hi" & welcome you to Fertility Friends, im sure you will meet lots of new friends and find all the support that you need.  I joined in September last year and I have made so may new people that im so happy to call my friends.  

I wish you all the best of luck with your IF journey.

Im here if you need me!  

Love Sanjoxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi bexmonkey and welcome to the site 

This site is fantastic for advice and hope you find your way around ok?

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats) It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi_aquirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

More info on newbie night............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Clareybob (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome to FF, Bex,
Soooo sorry you have been having such a rough ride for the last 7 years ttc.  It is a horrible thing to bear and made so much worse when everyone else around you is popping sprogs the whole time.  I can definitely empathise with that... 

I am so glad you found FF, cos it is sooooo helpful to have a community of people all going through the same kind of things, rather than feeling like you are the only person having probs in a very fertile world.

Are you ttc naturally, or have you been through any tx?  I'm just on my first go.  Very nerve-wracking, cos i dont really know what to expect as yet.

You've probably worked out that there are board for practically everything on FF, so I hope you have found some which are relevant to your situation.  If you are ttc naturally, there's some helpful stuff on 'sex, relationships and BMS'.

Lots of     and keep posting and reading,

Clarey xxxxxx


----------



## Bexmonkey (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi there,  
I have done a search for the 'Sex, BMS and relationships' board and know there is one as i have been told about it also.  It is the area I am most interested in at the moment - but I can't find it!!??  Please can someone enlighten me?

Thanks


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Bexmonkey
The relationship board is restricted to members that have posted for a while or have clocked up a few posts.
But am sure if i am wrong some1 will put u right.
lol
Lou xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> You've probably worked out that there are board for practically everything on FF, so I hope you have found some which are relevant to your situation. If you are ttc naturally, there's some helpful stuff on 'sex, relationships and BMS'


Clareybob 
This board is restricted access 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lou's right this board has restricted access, and a minimum post count - what sort of infomation were  you after 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Bexmonkey (Mar 21, 2007)

Dizzi squirrel said:


> Lou's right this board has restricted access, and a minimum post count - what sort of infomation were you after
> 
> ~Dizzi~


I am not after information. I am having a really hard time coping with friends and family having their babies and need to talk about that with others also facing this. Perhaps relationships and peer support should be a separate forum as I'm sure a lot of women need to talk about this also and if its restricted then its not particularly user friendly and supportive. You seem to be treating my post with suspicion.

Bexmonkey


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Nobody is treating you with suspicion hun.

The board is restricted to stop search engines and work colleagues etc from falling into it - after all we are a public site


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Bexmonkey

Noone is treating your post with suspicion. The Sex, relationship board is restricted to members who have been on here a while and dont want friends or family looking in at some problems they are having.

You can talk about coping with friends & family having children on any of the other boards as most of the members have had these problems.

Kim x x 

Ooops sorry Tony didnt see you had posted.


----------



## Bexmonkey (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok, thanks for replying guys, I do understand.  I will post on 'Peer support'.

Bexmonkey


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Bexmonkey

I mod the Relationships Board so if there's anything specific I can help you with in the meantime feel free to PM me.   I understand it feels restrictive when you need to access an area but aren't yet able to, but I'm sure when you can access the board and read some of the posts you'll appreciate why it's restricted.

Take Care Hun

Amanda xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello,

I know how you feel, we have been ttc for 8 years and it is so difficult when friends and family announce that they are going to have a baby, I want to feel happy for them but the other half of me is so jealous but I hate feeling jealous! I distance myself from people with children (I know I shouldn't) but the one time I was holding a family members baby and everyone started asking awkward questions about when were we going to start having children and comments that another grand child would be nice, I know they don't mean any harm and no one knows what we are going through but I found the only way to deal with it was to distance myself. 

You have come to the right place for support and friendship, if you ever need a chat give me a shout.

I wish you all the luck in the world on your journey xx


----------

